# East Cape, BCS Report and pics



## Los Barriles (Oct 15, 2007)

Took our yearly trip down to the East Cape (near Cabo, small town called Los Barriles) and had a great 5 days of fishing. We landed 5 striped marlin (between 130-170 lbs), my first sailfish (estimated at 120 lbs), 4 good sized dorado/dolphinfish (biggest one roughly 60 lbs). We looked for the YFT for two days, but couldn't located the porpoises withwhom they are usually running with. We did manage to catch many "white bonita" while looking for them (10-15 lbs), not sure if we have them around here and if we do maybe wecall them something different. Over all a great trip, if you ever get a chance to get down that way, the fishing is excellent! Here some pictures of the fun...


----------



## bajafisherman (Oct 8, 2007)

i know that deckhand i have fished with those boys before


----------

